# Καταλανικά



## Earion (Apr 14, 2010)

Τι κάνει ένα ευσυνείδητο μέλος της Λεξιλογίας που βρίσκεται για πασχαλινές διακοπές στη Βαρκελώνη; Μα τι άλλο, επιδίδεται σε γλωσσικές παρατηρήσεις!

Τα καταλανικά είναι ξεχωριστή γλώσσα, αυτό φροντίζουν οι πάντες να σου το τονίσουν με περηφάνια, έχουν δική τους εθνική λογοτεχνία και τονισμένο εθνικό αίσθημα. Αδυνατούν να καταλάβουν πώς μπορεί να μπήκαν στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση ως αυτόνομες οντότητες χώρες μικρές σαν την Κύπρο του ενός εκατομμυρίου και σαν τη Μάλτα των 400.000 κατοίκων, και από την άλλη η Καταλονία των δώδεκα εκατομμυρίων να παραμένει μέρος της Ισπανίας. Όταν μιλούν για τη γλώσσα τους, το ζεύγος της αντίθεσης που χρησιμοποιούν δεν είναι καταλανικά–καστιλιάνικα, αλλά καταλανικά–ισπανικά.

Εύκολα καταλαβαίνει κανείς τα καταλανικά· αποτελούν κατά κάποιο τρόπο τη γέφυρα ανάμεσα στα γαλλικά του νότου, την οξιτανική ή λανγκεντόκ, τη γλώσσα των τροβαδούρων από τη μια, και τα ισπανικά από την άλλη. Ώρες ώρες νομίζεις ότι είναι Ισπανοί που προσπαθούν να μιλήσουν γαλλικά! Ή πάλι σου δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι κόβουν τις καταλήξεις, ό,τι δηλαδή κάνουν και τα βενετσιάνικα σε σχέση με την κοινή ιταλική.

Στη γραφή τους χρησιμοποιούν πολύ το x, που το προφέρουν sh, και διάφορα αναπάντεχα συμπλέγματα, όπως:
*tx*, που γρήγορα το αποκρυπτογραφείς, όταν συνδυάσεις τους ήχους (Txaikovski)
και *tj*, *tg*, όπου εδώ το *t* είναι άφωνο, ενώ το *g* είναι το παχύ γαλλικό g (muntatge (=γαλλ. montage), reportatge), και, μεγάλη προσοχή!, το *j* είναι το παχύ αγγλικό *dg* του (edge) και όχι το κουφό καστιλιάνικο *j* (=ελληνικό χ). ​Ο Αϊ Γιώργης είναι Jordi (Τζόρντι, χωρίς καστιλιάνικο δ) και έτσι λύνεται ένα αίνιγμα που με βασάνιζε επί πολύ, πώς προφέρεται το όνομα του Τζόρντι Σαβάλ (Jordi Saval), του έξοχου Καταλανού βιρτουόζου και μαέστρου της παλιάς μουσικής (που μας επισκέπτεται αυτές τις μέρες, μαζί με τη σύζυγό του Μονσερρά Φιγκουέιρας).

Ο Μιρό λέγεται *Τζοάν *(Joan Miró), ο δασωμένος λόφος πάνω από την πόλη *Μοντζουίκ *(Montjuïc).

Τα διπλά σύμφωνα είναι πολύ σπάνια, εκτός από την περίπτωση του διπλού ελ (ll), που προφέρεται πολύ παχύ *λ* για να καταλήξει κάτι σαν *γ*. Στα καστιλιάνικα βρίσκεται μόνο στην αρχή λέξεων, ενώ στα καταλανικά υπάρχει και στη μέση. Έτσι ο γνωστός ναύαρχος-πειρατής του 13ου-14ου αιώνα Roger de Lluria, που πέρασε και από την Ελλάδα (θυμηθείτε την Πριγκιπέσσα Ιζαμπώ), προφέρεται Ροζέ ντε Λγούρια, ο Λουδοβίκος προφέρεται Λγουίς (Lluís).

Υπάρχουν όμως και λέξεις στις οποίες πρέπει να κρατηθούν τα δύο ll, για λόγους, φαντάζομαι, ιστορικής ορθογραφίας, αλλά να προφερθεί απλό λ, και εδώ οι Καταλανοί προχώρησαν σε μια καινοτομία (αξιοθαύμαστη για την τόλμη της στα μάτια τα δικά μας, των Ελλήνων, που είμαστε τόσο συντηρητικοί με τα γραμματο-ορθογραφικά μας): ανάμεσα στα δύο *l* βάζουν μια τελεία στο μέσο του γράμματος, ούτε κάτω ούτε πάνω! Κι έτσι βλέπεις:
Paral•lel, col•lecció, novel•la, col•lectiva, col•laboracció, aquarel•la, circumval•lació, instal•lacion, excel•lent, il•luminació, Marcel•lí.​Οι Καταλανοί είναι, όπως θα περίμενε κανείς, περήφανοι για τα διάσημα τέκνα της πατρίδας τους Τζοσέπ (Josep) Καρέρας και Μονσερρά Καμπαγιέ (ο πρώτος γνωστότερος στη μαζική κουλτούρα ως μέλος των Τριών Τενόρων, η δεύτερη κέρδισε τις καρδιές του διεθνούς τηλεοπτικού κοινού στην εναρκτήρια τελετή των Ολυμπιακών της Βαρκελώνης, όπου ακούστηκε να τραγουδά σε ντουέτο με τον αλησμόνητο Φρέντυ Μέρκιουρι το το τραγούδι του "Μπαρσελόνα") και ακόμα περισσότερο με την «καλύτερη (!) ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα του κόσμου», τη Μπάρτσα...







...της οποίας το γήπεδο λέγεται *Καμ Νόου* (Camp Nou), όχι Καμπ Νου , όπως διαβάζω κάθε τόσο στις ελληνικές εφημερίδες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 14, 2010)

Πολύ ωραία παρουσίαση! 

Να παρατηρήσω μόνο ότι η αγαπητή Montserrat διαβάζεται Μονσερράτ (το τ στην κατάληξη ακούγεται), όπως μπορείτε ν' ακούσετε εδώ. Καταλάνικα δεν ξέρω, αλλά στην ελληνοϊσπανική ένωση που μαζευόμαστε μια φορά το μήνα οι μαμάδες έχουμε και δυο καταλανές στην παρέα, και τη μια τη λένε Μονσερράτ, οπότε έχω και βιωματική επιβεβαίωση.

Όσο για τη Μπάρτσα, βεβαίως δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι θα πρέπει ν' αρχίσουμε να τη λέμε αλλιώς, καλό είναι όμως να ξέρουμε ότι προφέρεται Μπαρσελόνα και όχι Μπαρτσελόνα (ακούστε εδώ).

Εννοείται ότι είναι αδύνατον να αποδοθούν όλες οι φωνητικές ιδιαιτερότητες της καταλανικής (ή οποιασδήποτε άλλης γλώσσας) με το ελληνικό αλφάβητο, απλώς τις προσεγγίζουμε όσο μπορούμε. (λόγου χάρη το διπλό L μπορεί να αποδοθεί με λι ή με γι, όπως κάνουμε όταν μεταγράφουμε τα ισπανικά - οι καλαματιανοί έχουν πλεονέκτημα στην προφορά εδώ!).


----------



## Earion (Apr 14, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ Aorati Melani, και σπεύδω να διευκρινίσω ότι η ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα γράφεται, όπως βέβαια και η πόλη, Barcelona και προφέρεται Μπαρσελόνα, αλλά το χαϊδευτικό της είναι Μπάρτσα και γράφεται Barça. Το τι έγινε με τη νίκη εναντίον της Άρσεναλ περιττό να προσπαθήσω να περιγράψω, δεν περιγράφεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2010)

Gràcies, Earion! :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 14, 2010)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το ç προφέρεται παχύ "σ" και όχι "τσ" (όσοι οδηγοί προφοράς βρήκα στο δίκτυο το επιβεβαιώνουν) αλλά επιφυλάσσομαι να ρωτήσω ξανά και την Αλμπερτίνα την επόμενη φορά που θα την δω (η Μόντσε δεν έρχεται πάντα στις συναντήσεις). 

Παραδείγματος χάρη εδώ λέει:
C before e and i,* Ç, written before a, o and u*, S if not between vowels, and SS between vowels are all pronounced .

Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι για να λες ότι το προφέρουν Μπάρτσα, θα το άκουσες έτσι. Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι ξέρω καλύτερα, είναι απλά μια εντύπωση που έχω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2010)

(Γρήγορο: «Μπάρσα», με , σύμφωνα με Wikipedia και forvo.)

Πολύ ωραία αυτή η παρουσίαση των ιδιαιτεροτήτων μιας γλώσσας. Θα πρέπει να το εφαρμόσουμε σιγά σιγά και για άλλες. Όλο και κάτι μένει σε εμάς που μετά δυσκολίας κουλαντρίζουμε* δυο-τρεις.


(Αυτό είναι κρητικά, τα οποία επίσης δεν κατέχουμε καλά και πολύ μας στενοχωρεί.)


----------



## danae (Apr 14, 2010)

Ευχαριστούμε, Earion, για την παρουσίαση και να περάσεις καλά στη Βαρκελώνη!

Να σημειώσω κι εγώ ότι στο Montserrat και στο υποκοριστικό του Montse (όπως φωνάζουν μια φίλη μου), ακούω ένα ελαφρύ τ πριν από το σ, δηλαδή Μοντσερράτ.

Επίσης, η Montserrat Figueras είναι Φιγέρας, τον Μιρό τον ξέρω Τζουάν (με παχύ τζ) ή Ζουάν (επίσης με παχύ ζ), τον Lluís Λιουΐς και την Barça Μπάρσα. Ο Σαβάλ είναι Savall, με τα δύο l στο τέλος του ονόματος να προφέρονται περίπου όπως το λι στη λέξη ήλιος. 

Γενικά τα Καταλανικά είναι μια πλούσια φωνολογικά γλώσσα, με πολλούς φωνηεντικούς ήχους. Είναι γεγονός, ωστόσο, ότι κάποιος που γνωρίζει καλά Ισπανικά, μπορεί εύκολα να καταλάβει γραπτά Καταλανικά και με λίγη προσπάθεια και προφορικά. Αν, μάλιστα, γνωρίζει επιπλέον και Γαλλικά ή Ιταλικά, τότε ακόμα καλύτερα. Η λέξη έξοδος, πχ, ενώ στα Ισπανικά είναι salida, στα Καταλανικά είναι sortida.

Κάποτε δανείστηκα διάφορα βιβλία από το Cervantes, μεταξύ των οποίων και ένα που νόμιζα ότι είχε τίτλο "Historia de la lengua castellana". Πάω σπίτι, το ανοίγω, αρχίζω να διαβάζω, κανένα πρόβλημα. Λίγη ώρα και μερικές σελίδες αργότερα, συνειδητοποιώ ότι, ενώ καταλαβαίνω μια χαρά τι γράφει, κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τα Ισπανικά του. Κοιτάζω το εξώφυλλο και βλέπω τον τίτλο: "Història de la llengua catalana". Τα Ισπανικά ήταν Καταλανικά...


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 14, 2010)

danae said:


> Γενικά τα Καταλανικά είναι μια πλούσια φωνολογικά γλώσσα, με πολλούς φωνηεντικούς ήχους. Είναι γεγονός, ωστόσο, ότι κάποιος που γνωρίζει καλά Ισπανικά, μπορεί εύκολα να καταλάβει γραπτά Καταλανικά και με λίγη προσπάθεια και προφορικά. Αν, μάλιστα, γνωρίζει επιπλέον και Γαλλικά ή Ιταλικά, τότε ακόμα καλύτερα. Η λέξη έξοδος, πχ, ενώ στα Ισπανικά είναι *salida, στα Καταλανικά είναι sortida *...



Kαι στα γαλλικά *sortie*! Τελικά αν ξέρεις καταλανικά έχεις πρόσβαση σε αγγλικά, γαλλικά, ισπανικά, ιταλικά, πορτογαλικά και ρουμανικά αλλά και το αντίστροφο


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 14, 2010)

Earion said:


> Έτσι ο γνωστός ναύαρχος-πειρατής του 13ου-14ου αιώνα Roger de Lluria, που πέρασε και από την Ελλάδα (θυμηθείτε την Πριγκιπέσσα Ιζαμπώ), προφέρεται Ροζέ ντε Λγούρια...



Αφού πω κι εγώ ένα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για τις χρησιμότατες πληροφορίες,... ας επιστρέψω στη μιζέρια μου:). Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το αν πρέπει να υιοθετήσουμε την καταλανική προφορά για τον ναύαρχο Ρογήρο της Λαουρία. Σαφώς και το κύριο μέρος της σταδιοδρομίας του έγινε στην υπηρεσία του στέμματος της Αραγονίας, πλην όμως υπάρχει εν προκειμένω διαφορά στην προφορά μεταξύ καταλανικών και αραγονέζικων (= Rocher de Lauria). Δεν πρέπει κυρίως να λησμονηθεί ότι αυτός ο Ρογήρος ήταν ένας ευγενής του νορμανδικού-σουηβικού κράτους της Σικελίας και Κάτω Ιταλίας (ο πατέρας του υπηρέτησε τον Μανφρέδο, γιο του Φρειδερίκου Β΄) και ότι το οικογενειακό φέουδο που δίνει και το όνομα βρισκόταν στη Λουκανία, στη σημερινή περιφέρεια της Μπαζιλικάτα.


----------



## StellaP (Apr 14, 2010)

Είναι τα καταλανικά η αρχαιότερη γλώσσα της Ευρώπης, όπως άκουσα να ισχυρίζονται διάφοροι καταλανοί σε ντοκυμαντέρ της ΕΤ3, σχετικό με την καταλανική κουζίνα ;


----------



## Philip (Apr 14, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, Earion! Ήμασταν κι εμείς στη Μπαρσελόνα πριν ένα χρόνο, και απολαύσαμε τη γλώσσα (και όχι μόνο).

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να ερευνήσουν περισσότερο, http://www.elperiodico.com/ είναι η διεύθυνση της εφημερίδας el Periódico, που βγαίνει κάθε μέρα σε δυο εκδόσεις, η μια στα ισπανικά και η άλλη στα καταλανικά. deadlines που θα πρέπει να έχουν οι μεταφραστές!

_Una comissió del Parlament britànic exculpa els científics del 'climategate' 

1. Els investigadors estaven acusats de falsificar dades per fonamentar les tesis sobre el canvi climàtic _

_Una comisión del Parlamento británico exculpa a los científicos del 'climategate' 

1. Los investigadores estaban acusados de falsificar datos para cimentar las tesis sobre el cambio climático_

_*ΤΙΤΛΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΟ EL PERIODICO*_

Μέχρι και μερικές διαφημίσεις μεταφράζουν.


----------



## Philip (Apr 14, 2010)

StellaP said:


> Είναι τα καταλανικά η αρχαιότερη γλώσσα της Ευρώπης, όπως άκουσα να ισχυρίζονται διάφοροι καταλανοί σε ντοκυμαντέρ της ΕΤ3, σχετικό με την καταλανική κουζίνα ;



Μάλλον όχι, αφού κατάγονται από τα λατινικά, μαζί με τα ισπανικά, ιταλικά κλπ 
 Πάντα απορούσα, πώς μετράμε την αρχαιότητα μιας γλώσσας; _(σμάιλι)_


----------



## danae (Apr 15, 2010)

Φυσικά και δεν είναι, για το λόγο που αναφέρει ο Philip. Πολύ παλιά γλώσσα θεωρούνται τα Βασκικά, αλλά δεν το έχω ψάξει... Πρέπει, πάντως, να είναι η αρχαιότερη γλώσσα που εξακολουθεί να μιλιέται στην Ιβηρική Χερσόννησο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2010)

Όπως μπορεί ο καθένας να κάνει διορθώσεις, συμπληρώσεις κλπ στην ανάρτησή του μέσα σε μισή ώρα από τη δημοσίευσή της, έτσι μπορεί ακόμη και να την διαγράψει, π.χ. αν χρειαστεί λόγω διπλής δημοσίευσης.

Καλημέρα! :)


----------



## Earion (Apr 17, 2010)

Καταλανοί φίλοι μου επιβεβαιώνουν ότι η σωστή προφορά είναι *Μπάρσα*. Άκουσα λάθος λοιπόν --και φαίνεται πως δεν ήταν το μόνο λάθος σε αυτές τις "ταξιδιωτικές εντυπώσεις" μου. Ζητώ συγγνώμη και ευχαριστώ όλους για τις διορθώσεις. Μα δεν το λέει και η ψυχολογία ότι βλέπουμε και ακούμε αυτό που ήδη έχουμε στο νου μας;  Μου θυμίζω τους ιεραποστόλους που περιέγραφαν κοινωνίες ιθαγενών με πλήθος στρεβλές πληροφορίες! Πάντως από την ανταπόκριση φαίνεται ότι άρεσε το θέμα.

Δεν μπορώ να κλείσω αφήνοντας αμνημόνευτη τη φοβερή καταλανική κουζίνα (τσακίσαμε τα κάθε είδους θαλασσινά και ψάρια, δοκιμάσαμε λίγα αλλά έξοχα κρασιά, φάγαμε βακαλάο σε αμέτρητες ποικιλίες και μάλιστα με σκόρδο --ο παράδεισος του σκορδολάτρη [του _σκορδολάτρη _επαναλαμβάνω, όχι _σκορδόπιστου_]). Όσο για τα αξιοθέατα, με εντυπωσίασε πολύ η παλιά μεσαιωνική πόλη και ο ναός της Παναγιάς της Θαλασσινής (Santa Maria del Mar). Αλλά γι' αυτά θα ψάξω αρμοδιότερα φόρουμ να καταθέσω τις εντυπώσεις μου (του Ρογέριου μήπως; ;) )


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2010)

[nudge mode] 
Earion, για την καταλανική κουζίνα, αν θέλεις μπορείς να ανοίξεις νήμα στο Sharing and Bonding, στα χνάρια αυτού εδώ. Φαντάζομαι πως θα έχει ανταπόκριση, γιατί όλους μάς συγκινεί το καλό φαγητό, και μερικούς από εμάς ιδιαιτέρως. :) 
[/nudge mode]

Όσο για τα αξιοθέατα και τις ταξιδιωτικές εντυπώσεις, εκτός από το ιστολόγιο του φίλτατου Ρογέριου, μου φαίνεται πως ήρθε η ώρα να ξεκινήσουμε να κλώθουμε ένα σχετικό νήμα· ήρθε η Άνοιξη και μαζί της τα πρώτα όνειρα διακοπών. Απ' τον Σεπτέμβρη έχω σκοπό να το ανοίξω κι όλο το αναβάλλω...


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2010)

Προχτές γύρισε η κορούλα μου καταγοητευμένη (πρέπει να συμπέσατε κάποιες μέρες, Earion) και ακόμα μας καταθέτει περιγραφές και, σε πρώτη ευκαιρία, θα μοιραστεί, ελπίζω, και μαζί μας κάτι που δεν είχα ξανακούσει. Στο μεταξύ, από τις μη προσωπικές φωτογραφίες, με μάγεψε αυτή όπου η Σαγράδα, καδραρισμένη από όμορφα χρώματα, έχει τον ανταγωνισμό της σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας ολόγυρά της. (Συγγνώμη που σκότωσα τη λεπτομέρεια.)


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 17, 2010)

Κι εγώ πάω αρχές Ιουνίου, οπότε ενδιαφέρομαι άμεσα και σφόδρα... Άνοιξε το νήμα σε παρακαλώ και γράψε πού να πάμε, τι να δούμε, πού και τι να φάμε... Θα σου είμαι ευγνώμων.


----------



## Katerina_A (Apr 17, 2010)

Κάποτε ζούσα στη Βαρκελώνη. 
Είχα κανονικό σπίτι, κανονική δουλειά, φίλους και συναδέλφους, ήξερα να δώσω οδηγίες στους τουρίστες πώς να πάνε από το ένα αξιοθέατο στο άλλο, χαιρετούσα γνωστούς στο δρόμο και πετύχαινα κάθε τρεις και λίγο διάφορους καλλιτέχνες της σκηνής της Βαρκελώνης (από τον Βραζιλιάνο Wagner Pa από τους Brazuca Matraca, μέχρι τη Marina από τους Ojos De Brujo και τον Manu Chao να σφυρίζει τη μελωδία από την Αρτζεντίνα των Χειμερινών Κολυμβητών).

Ένα χειμωνιάτικο πρωί βγήκα από το μετρό και ακριβώς τη στιγμή που αναδύθηκα στην Plaça Catalunya ένα συγκρότημα ινδιάνων (από αυτά που κυκλοφόρησαν αργότερα και στις δικές μας πλατείες) άρχισε να παίζει το Yesterday των Beatles. Είχαν εγκαταστήσει κοτζάμ μεγαφωνική και οι νότες αντηχούσαν σ’ ολόκληρη την πλατεία. Αυτή η περίεργη εικόνα των ινδιάνων που έπαιζαν Beatles αποτυπώθηκε ανεξίτηλα στη μνήμη μου. Κι είναι από τις ομορφότερες αναμνήσεις που έχω από αυτήν την πόλη.

Λάτρεψα τους ανθρώπους, τους ήχους, τις εικόνες, τις μουσικές, τις κρυφές πλατείες και τα δρομάκια της παλιάς πόλης, την αρχιτεκτονική του Gaudí, τη Barça (την ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα, εννοείται! Blaugrana al vent, Un crit valent, Tenim un nom que el sap tothom, Barça, Barça, Barça!), την κουζίνα και ειδικά το fuet (ένα καταλανικό αλλαντικό), το πάρκο της Ciutadella όπου γινόταν το σώσε κάθε Σ/Κ, την περιοχή της Gracia και του Born.

Η Καταλονία, αυτό το χωνευτήρι ανθρώπων, γλωσσών, πολιτισμών με σημάδεψε για πάντα. 
Ακόμα αναρωτιέμαι γιατί έφυγα…


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 17, 2010)

> Ακόμα αναρωτιέμαι γιατί έφυγα…



Και έφυγες για να έρθεις στην Ελλάδα;  

Εντάξει, δεν ξέρω τους λόγους, αλλά...


----------



## mitsos (Apr 17, 2010)

*Βαρκελώνη*







Πριν από τρεις μέρες γύρισα από τη Βαρκελώνη, εντυπωσιασμένη από την ομορφιά της πόλης, τα κτίρια, τα μουσεία, τα πάρκα, το μετρό και τις υπόλοιπες συγκοινωνίες. Καθώς περιέγραφα στον μπαμπά μου τις εντυπώσεις μου και τις περιπέτειές μου , με παρακίνησε να γράψω για μια πλευρά της Βαρκελώνης η οποία φαντάζομαι πως δεν είναι τόσο γνωστή, καθώς είμαι σίγουρη ότι όλοι έχετε ακούσει για τα όμορφα αξιοθέατα της πόλης αλλά όχι για τα σκοτεινά σοκάκια της! «Σκοτεινά», τρόπος του λέγειν, κυρίως δύσοσμα θα τα χαρακτήριζα! Υπάρχει λοιπόν ένας κεντρικός δρόμος που είναι πάντα γεμάτος κόσμο, πρωί-βράδυ, η La Rambla. Στα γύρω σοκάκια ανθεί η νυχτερινή ζωή της πόλης, μέσα στα πολυάριθμα μπαράκια ή και έξω από αυτά.
Ένα σημαντικό πράγμα που πρέπει να σημειώσω είναι ότι στη Βαρκελώνη απαγορεύεται να πίνεις αλκοόλ στο δρόμο. Ως αποτέλεσμα, κυκλοφορούν διάφοροι τύποι στο δρόμο με εξάδες από μπύρες και μόλις περνάς από δίπλα τους σου λένε «Beer? Beer?». Αυτό συμβαίνει περίπου κάθε πέντε μέτρα (χωρίς να υπερβάλλω). Κάποια στιγμή πέφτει σύρμα ότι περνάει περιπολικό και ξαφνικά τους βλέπεις να ανοίγουν τα καπάκια των υπονόμων και να βάζουν τις μπύρες μέσα σε κάτι γούβες πριν τον υπόνομο, οι οποίες είναι, για κάποιον άγνωστο λόγο, παγωμένες! Καθώς περνάει το περιπολικό, οι μπύρες είναι καλά κρυμμένες και οι πωλητές το παίζουν πάπιες! Μόλις το πεδίο είναι και πάλι ελεύθερο, βγάζουν έξω τις μπύρες και σου λένε «Cold beer? Cold beer?”. Και είναι όντως παγωμένη η μπύρα! Περιττό να πω ότι οι συναλλαγές δίνουν και παίρνουν! Αν πας να αγοράσεις μπύρα, αμέσως μετά σε ρωτάει «Weed? Choco?”( Choco απ’ ότι έμαθα είναι ένα χημικά επεξεργασμένο είδος χόρτου που μοιάζει με σοκολάτα.) Ακόμα και κοκαΐνη. Και όλα αυτά, έτσι απλά, μες στη μέση του δρόμου (κυριολεκτικά) και σε πλήρη αφθονία!
Φανταστείτε δηλαδή να μην είχαν και περιπολίες ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα τι θα γινόταν! Πάντως είχε την πλάκα του να το βλέπεις όλο αυτό το σύστημα που έχουν στήσει και τον τρόπο που δουλεύει. Δεν ξέρω αν θα το ξανασυναντήσω, πάντως μου έκανε τρομερή εντύπωση πόσο δεδομένη ήταν αυτή η κατάσταση για τους κατοίκους της πόλης. Στην Αθήνα, σε κάθε φανάρι υπάρχει κάποιος που θα προσφερθεί να σου καθαρίσει το τζάμι του αυτοκινήτου. Στη Βαρκελώνη, σε κάθε στενό υπάρχει κάποιος που θα προσφερθεί να σου πουλήσει κάτι να πιεις, ή να «πιεις».


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2010)

Αυτά του Μήτσου τα θυμάμαι κι εγώ από τη Βαρκελώνη. Γενικά έχω μια περίεργη τάση όπου πάω διακοπές εκτός από τα αξιοθέατα να καταλήγω να βλέπω και την άλλη πλευρά- τι περίεργο κι αυτό. Από τη Βαρκελώνη πιο πολύ μου έχει μείνει ένας γάμος σε μια πολύ παλιά και ιστορική εκκλησία που μου διαφεύγει το όνομά της. Πήγαμε να δούμε την εκκλησία και πέσαμε πάνω στο γάμο και καθίσαμε στο παγκάκι απέναντι και περιμέναμε να έρθει η νύφη. Στο μεταξύ χαζεύαμε τους καλεσμένους. Που ήταν όλοι στην τρίχα και γενικώς φυσάγανε. Ουράνιο τόξο οι βραδυνές τουαλέτες. 
Η Ισπανία μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι είναι η χώρα που ο κάθε πικραμένος μπορεί να δηλώνει αυτόνομο κράτος. Αυτό το πρόσεξα πολύ σε κάτι διακοπές στη Γαλικία. Για να βελτιώσω τα Ισπανικά μου πήγα, πιο πολύ εξοικειώθηκα με το τοπικό ιδίωμα. Κι όπως αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω, διάβαζα την τοπική εφημερίδα κάμποση ώρα μέχρι να καταλάβω ότι δεν ήταν στα καστιλιάνικα. Ενδιαφέρουσα περιοχή, αν θέλει να δει κανείς και την Ισπανία πίσω από τη βιτρίνα, την Ισπανία του αναλφαβητισμού και της ανεργίας (και να δει πώς διορθώνονται τα προβλήματα αυτά) αλλά από τουριστική άποψη δεν χάνει και τίποτα όποιος δεν πάει μέχρι εκεί. Μία λέξη μου έμεινε, maiga μάιγα, η μάγισσα. Μάγισσες σε σκουπόξυλα παντού, σε τοιχογραφίες, σε λογότυπα, σε σουβενίρ. Αν βρω χρόνο και ξεθάψω τις σημειώσεις μου θα σας στείλω ανάλυση της γλώσσας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 19, 2010)

Αν κι έχει λυθεί το θέμα, ευπειθώς αναφέρω ότι η φίλη μου η Αλμπερτίνα επιβεβαιώνει το "*Μπάρσα*" ως προφορά του ονόματος της ομάδας ποδοσφαίρου, και προσθέτει ότι το όνομα της πόλης προφέρεται "*Μπαρσαλόνα*" (με το δεύτερο *α* κάπως κλειστό, αλλά οπωσδήποτε πιο κοντά στο α παρά στο *ε* - πραγμα που συμφωνεί με όλους τους κανόνες προφοράς που έχω βρει διάσπαρτους στο δίκτυο).

ΕΔΙΤ: τι καλά που ήταν παλιά, με ένα "Βαρκελώνη" ξεμπέρδευες!


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 19, 2010)

Μόνο εγώ τη σιχάθηκα αυτή τη βρομόπολη; Γιατί τόσος ντόρος ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει. Ούτε που να με πλήρωνες δεν πήγαινα να μείνω εκεί και για διακοπές δεύτερη φορά ούτε που το συζητάω.


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2010)

...
Για ν' ακούσουμε πώς προφέρουν κάποιοι τη Βαρκελώνη και να ρίξουμε μια ματιά στην πόλη:

_Indios de Barcelona_ (από το Mano Negra Illegal) - Skunk







_La Rumba de Barcelona _- Manu Chao


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2010)

Dusminguet. Συλλέκτες ρυθμών, γλωσσών, τρόπων, χρωμάτων. 





 
Εδώ η σελίδα τους στην καταλανική *Viquipèdia*.


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2010)

O ύμνος τής Barça, στο Καμ Νόου, από τους Dr Calypso. :)


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 9, 2010)

Γύρισα από τη Βαρκελώνη τη Δευτέρα καταγοητευμένος, κατενθουσιασμένος και σιχτιρίζοντας για μια ακόμη φορά την ανίκανη χώρα μας που δεν μπορεί να φτιάξει τίποτα καλό σε οποιοδήποτε επίπεδο. 
Παρατήρηση 1: Ο Γκαουντί δεν ξέρω τι έπαιρνε, αλλά θέλω κι εγώ απ' αυτό... :) 
Παρατήρηση 2: Περπάτησα ατελείωτα χιλιόμετρα, απλώς γιατί μπορούσα. Γιατί τα πεζοδρόμια ήταν μεγάλα και φαρδιά, γιατί τα δέντρα φύτρωναν στην άκρη τους και όχι μες τη μέση και γιατί ήταν καθαρά και όλα οργανωμένα και δεν χρειαζόταν να κάνω γιγαντιαίο σλάλομ για να πάω κάπου. 
Παρατήρηση 3: Και οι Ισπανοί καπνίζουν στα μπαρ και στα εστιατόρια. Οπότε δεν είμαστε (είστε) μόνοι. 
Παρατήρηση 4: Τάπας είναι το φαγητό που θέλω να τρώω στην υπόλοιπη ζωή μου. Ειδικά όταν πήγαμε σε ένα Βάσκικο εστιατόριο, όπου ό,τι μπορείτε να φανταστείτε υπάρχει πάνω σε φετούλες ψωμί, εγώ δεν ήθελα να φύγω! Ιράτι λέγεται για όσους πάνε. Και τρως στο όρθιο και στο τέλος σου μετράνε τις οδοντογλυφίδες για να πληρώσεις. Έρχεται περίπου 2 ευρώ η Τάπα... :) 
Παρατήρηση 5: Όποιος μπει στο Καμπ Νου, Νόου, Νο, Νι, Νε ή όπως αλλιώς προφέρεται... καλό είναι να κρατάει και μια πάνα μαζί του...  ειδικά αν πρόκειται για παίκτη αντίπαλης ομάδας. Τέτοιο γήπεδο δεν έχω ξαναδεί εγώ προσωπικά. 
Όσο για τη Μπαρτσελόνα είναι όντως mas que un club. 
Παρατήρηση 6: Σε όσους αρέσουν τα κρεμώδη γλυκά, η κρέμα Catalana είναι must. Απαλή και πλούσια υφή και όχι τόσο παχιά όσο η custard cream με την οποία μοιάζει λιγάκι. 
Παρατήρηση 7: Στις πλατείες γίνεται πανικός και εκεί ο κόσμος κάθεται κάτω ή σε παγκάκια και πίνει μπίρες και συζητάει. Θυμίζει λίγο τα Φηρά της νιότης μου. 
Παρατήρηση 8: Περπάτησα και σε άλλες γειτονιές εκτός από τις κεντρικές και είδα όμορφα σπίτια, ωραίες πλατείες και γενικώς καλοδιατηρημένα πράγματα. 
Παρατήρηση 9: Η ποιητική σκηνή της Βαρκελώνης που έτυχε να γνωρίσω είναι αξιόλογη και έφερα αρκετό υλικό πίσω μαζί μου. 

Τέλος, θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω από καρδιάς τον Earion που μου έδωσε κατατοπιστικότατες και πολύ ποιητικές, ομολογώ, πληροφορίες για την πόλη, τις οποίες και ακολούθησα και διαπίστωσα πόσο δίκιο είχε.


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2010)

Άντε, καλή συνέχεια τώρα!
Για το ζήτημα των φαρδιών δρόμων όμως έχω να πω ότι και η Βαρκελώνη έχει τα στενά της και τα στενάκια της, δεν είναι όλα τα πεζοδρόμια φαρδιά, ειδικά στην παλιά πόλη. Και άλλες πόλεις απλά ξαναφτιάχτηκαν με το έτσι θέλω από την αρχή, με τρόπο που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συμβεί σήμερα (αναφέρομαι στο Παρίσι του Ωσμάν). Το θέμα είναι τι κάναμε τον 20ο αιώνα, και κυρίως μεταπολεμικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2010)

*Ένας χωρικός κάνει την ανάγκη του δίπλα στον Ιησού*

Του/της ΣΚΑΦ. από το Έθνος, σήμερα

_Εάν εκεί που παρατηρείτε την φάτνη στη Βαρκελώνη εντοπίσετε, κρυμμένη ανάμεσα στον Ιησού, τη Μαρία και τον Ιωσήφ, την φιγούρα ενός χωρικού ο οποίος έχει κατεβάσει το παντελόνι του κάνει την ανάγκη του, μην παραξενευτείτε. Πρόκειται για καταλανικό έθιμο. _

Όσοι βρεθείτε τα Χριστούγεννα σε πόλεις της Καταλονίας (στην Βαρκελώνη, στην Ταραγόνα κ.α.), εάν εκεί που χαζεύετε την αναπαράσταση της Θείας Γέννησης εντοπίσετε, προς μεγάλη σας έκπληξη, κρυμμένη ανάμεσα στον Ιησού, τη Μαρία, τον Ιωσήφ και τους μάγους με τα δώρα, την φιγούρα ενός χωρικού ο οποίος έχει κατεβάσει το παντελόνι του κάνει την ανάγκη του, μην παραξενευτείτε.






Πρόκειται για τον επονομαζόμενο «Caganer», τον αφοδεύοντα χωρικό, μια παραδοσιακή μορφή των εορτών, απολύτως συνυφασμένη, ήδη από τις αρχές του 18ου αιώνα, με τα Χριστούγεννα στην Καταλονία καθώς και σε περιοχές της Ιταλίας, της Γαλλίας και της Πορτογαλίας.

Αγαπητός στα παιδιά και αποδεκτός από την Καθολική Εκκλησία, ο «Caganer» λέγεται, σύμφωνα με την πιο διαδεδομένη εξήγηση, πως συμβολίζει την γονιμότητα της γης (άλλωστε, κάνοντας την ανάγκη του, την εμπλουτίζει με λίπασμα), την ελπίδα και την ευημερία.

Μάλιστα, στον εν λόγω χωρικό δεν διστάζουν να δίνουν συχνά τα χαρακτηριστικά γνωστών προσωπικοτήτων της ιστορίας ή της λογοτεχνίας, παράδοση από την οποία δεν ξέφυγε ούτε ο δημοφιλής Αμερικανός πρόεδρος Μπαράκ Ομπάμα.




​


----------



## ilias (Sep 7, 2011)

Αφού ευχαριστήσω όλους τους συμμετέχοντες για τις ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες σχετικά με την Βαρκελώνη και την Καταλονία, ας μου επιτραπεί να προσθέσω κάποια στοιχεία που, πιστεύω, θα συμβάλλουν στην διαμόρφωση ακριβέστερης εικόνας ορισμένων όψεων που παρουσιάστηκαν. Οδηγός μου θα είναι τα Ισπανικά που γνωρίζω (δεν είμαι καθηγητής, μα μαθητής) και οι απόψεις των Ισπανών που έχω γνωρίσει εδώ στην Ανδαλουσία.



> Αδυνατούν να καταλάβουν πώς μπορεί να μπήκαν στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση ως αυτόνομες οντότητες χώρες μικρές σαν την Κύπρο του ενός εκατομμυρίου και σαν τη Μάλτα των 400.000 κατοίκων, και από την άλλη η Καταλονία των δώδεκα εκατομμυρίων να παραμένει μέρος της Ισπανίας.​



Ο αντίλογος στην πιο πάνω αδυναμία τους (να κατανοήσουν) θα μπορούσε να αποτελείται από πολλά πολιτικά και ιστορικά επιχειρήματα που δεν κρίνω σκόπιμο να παραθέσω εδώ. Αξίζει όμως να σας μεταφέρω ότι:
Πρώτον, σε πρόσφατη δημοσκόπηση που διενεργήθηκε στην Καταλονία, οι συμμετέχοντες παρουσιάστηκαν ουσιαστικά διχασμένοι αναφορικά με την αναγκαιότητα ανεξαρτητοποίησης από την υπόλοιπη Ισπανία.
Δεύτερον, όλοι οι Ισπανοί με τους οποίους έχω μιλήσει μου μεταφέρουν την άποψη ότι η διαφορετική γλώσσα δεν αποτελεί ικανή και αναγκαία συνθήκη ανεξαρτητοποίησης μιας "αυτόνομης περιοχής", θεωρώντας τους Καταλανούς "μια χαρά Ισπανούς, όπως οι κάτοικοι της Γαλικίας, Αραγονίας, κλπ". Ωστόσο, κάποιοι (πιο ριζοσπαστικοί;)) δηλώνουν αδιάφοροι για το αν θα ανεξαρτητοποιηθεί η Καταλονία ή όχι, ισχυριζόμενοι, με μάλλον σκωπτική διάθεση, ότι "δεν μπορούν να σταθούν μόνοι τους οικονομικά".
Τρίτον, αυτό το "Καταλονία των δώδεκα εκατομμυρίων" είναι τουλάχιστον αμφισβητήσιμο. Εδώ στην Ανδαλουσία, οι ντόπιοι μου λένε ότι η περιφέρειά τους είναι η πολυπληθέστερη της Ισπανίας με περίπου 8,5 εκατομμύρια κατοίκους. Πράγματι, αν θεωρήσουμε αξιόπιστη την "Εθνική Στατιστική Υπηρεσία" τους (Instituto Nacional de Estadística) ο πληθυσμός της Καταλονίας το 2010 ήταν περί τα 7,5 εκατομμύρια. Δείτε εδώ (στα Ισπανικά).



> Τα διπλά σύμφωνα είναι πολύ σπάνια, εκτός από την περίπτωση του διπλού ελ (ll) [...] Στα καστιλιάνικα βρίσκεται μόνο στην αρχή λέξεων [...]​



Όχι, αυτό για τα καστιλιάνικα δεν είναι σωστό. Το "ll" που μέχρι πέρυσι θεωρούνταν ξεχωριστό "γράμμα" του ισπανικού αλφαβήτου (δείτε εδώ) απαντά και στην μέση των λέξεων: π.χ. calle, orgulloso, κ.ά.

Και έτσι για να ευθυμήσουμε λίγο, όταν ένας Ισπανός αναφέρεται, ειρωνικά, στην προφορά των λέξεων από τους Καταλανούς, υπογραμμίζει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο προφέρουν το "l" που, μα την αλήθεια, ακούγεται όπως ένας Σαλονικιός (σόρυ) προφέρει το "λ"!  Πράγματι, έστησα αυτί στην τηλεόραση να ακούσω Καταλανό που να προφέρει το "l" και ομολογώ ότι έχουν δίκιο.


----------



## Earion (Feb 2, 2013)

*Εκεί που κλείνει ένα (ιστορικό) βιβλιοπωλείο, ανοίγει ένα φαστ φουντ*

Ο ανταγωνισμός από τις διαδικτυακές βιβλιοθήκες και τις ιστοσελίδες που στέλνουν τα βιβλία στον πελάτη χωρίς αυτός να μετακινηθεί μπροστά από την οθόνη του υπολογιστή του έχει βυθίσει τα παραδοσιακά βιβλιοπωλεία σε κρίση. Ακόμα και μεγάλες αλυσίδες, όπως τα καταστήματα Virgin στη Γαλλία και τα Fnac στη χώρα μας, δεν ευδοκίμησαν. Όμως ούτε η κρίση του κλάδου ούτε η ύφεση στην Ισπανία παρηγορούν τους Καταλανούς που βλέπουν ένα εμβληματικό βιβλιοπωλείο της Βαρκελώνης να κλείνει οριστικά. «Έχοντας επιβιώσει από έναν εμφύλιο πόλεμο, μια καταστροφική πυρκαγιά (1979) και μια διαμάχη για το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς, το βιβλιοπωλείο Καταλόνια θα κλείσει για πάντα τις πόρτες του» γράφει το ενημερωτικό σημείωμα στην είσοδο του καταστήματος. Η Λιμπρερία Καταλόνια υπήρξε από το 1924 κάτι περισσότερο από σημείο πώλησης βιβλίων. Εκδοτικός οίκος, τυπογραφείο, χώρος καλλιτεχνικής έκφρασης και συνάντησης δημοσιογράφων, ανθρώπων του πνεύματος και ζωντανό μνημείο της σύγχρονης ιστορίας της πόλης. Είχε στεγάσει τις ιδέες και τα γραπτά του Φεντερίκο Γκαρθία Λόρκα, καταλανών επαναστατών και ενός... στρατού βιβλιοφάγων που πέρασαν το κατώφλι του τα προηγούμενα 80 χρόνια. Ούτε ο δικτάτορας Φράνκο δεν κατάφερε να κλείσει αυτή την «εστία καταλανισμού». Απλώς υποχρέωσε τους ιδιοκτήτες να αλλάξουν όνομα επί το «καστιγιάνικο» αφού το στρατιωτικό καθεστώς δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα «φιλικό» προς τις ιδιαίτερες τοπικές ταυτότητες. Το «τέλος εποχής» ήταν ήδη ορατό από το 2008, όταν η επιχείρηση παρουσίασε για τελευταία χρονιά κέρδη. Τα 800 τετραγωνικά του καταστήματος δεν θα στεγάζουν πλέον τον καταλανικό πολιτισμό αλλά ένα ακόμα ταχυφαγείο της αμερικανικής αλυσίδας ΜακΝτόναλντς.

Κ. Μαργιόλης, ΤΑ ΝΕΑ (1.2.2013)


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2015)

...
Dama d'Aragó - Barcelona Gipsy Klezmer Orchestra






'Dama d'Aragó', una canción popular catalana de temática amorosa (siglo XVI) interpretada al estilo de la música balcánica.

40 cançons populars catalanes / La Dama d'Aragó


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2016)

...
Cómo será la Sagrada Familia finalizada en 2026, visto en 3D






Futuristic Video Shows Us What’s Spain’s Sagrada Familia Will Look Like in 2026

La Sagrada Familia - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2016)

...
Barcelona - A Hyperlapse Film by the King of Pixels






Approx. 27,000 photos shot over 10 days in Barcelona.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2017)

Σχετικά με την ορθογραφία της *Καταλωνίας*, το Ορθογραφικό Λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας γράφει:

*Καταλωνία*: Η λέξη αποτελεί εξελληνισμένη γραφή του λατινικού _Catalonia_, όπου το -_o_- ήταν μακρό, εξ ου και το -_ω_- κατά τον εξελληνισμό της λέξης, ώστε να συνδεθεί με τοπωνύμια όπως Σιθωνία, Λακωνία κ.ά.

Η γραφή της λέξης με -_ο_, _Καταλονία_, ακολουθεί την ορθογραφική απλοποίηση, ενώ η γραφή _Καταλωνία_, σαν την _Πολωνία_, διατηρεί την παλιά αύρα και λογική.


Τα στατιστικά της Γκουγκλ αυτή τη στιγμή δίνουν 182 Καταλωνία - 152 Καταλονία.


----------



## Earion (Oct 2, 2017)

Οι εφημερίδες «Καθημερινή» και «Βήμα» επιλέγουν τη γραφή με ωμέγα.


----------

